# Use your hips!



## karatemom3 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am doing an essay on how TSD is changing and wondering if the defensive, offensive and reactive use of the hip taught in TSD/SBD is inherent to TSD or developed by Master Hwang Kee?  Do other martial arts stress the same use of hip?  I know it was never discussed in the ATA TKD school I went to and kempo had the foot in foot out pattern that directed your hip in a different way.  Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 18, 2013)

Lots of other arts use your hip. How they use it may vary.

Boxing springs to mind. Right next to most TKD, alot of Karate, and some others.


----------



## Balrog (Jul 19, 2013)

All power comes from the core.  If the core isn't involved, you might as well throw spitwads at your opponent.  ATA has stressed and taught this for years; they were teaching it when I joined the organization in 1987.  The easiest way to use the core is through hip alignment, and we teach that to students from day one in our school.


----------



## karatemom3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Of course you use your hip in other martial arts.  I was just wondering if other arts have a written curriculum explaining offensive, defensive and reactive use of the hip.  Balog,  thank you for your response.  I was going to speculate that some TSD schools that broke away from Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwon are becoming more like TKD with lighter, faster techniques and high kicks that minimize the power.  Now I see that TKD schools  even ATA schools can be as varied as TSD schools.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 20, 2013)

So your paramater includes them needing to explain why you use your body mechanics? *shrugs* Your call, but thats not what you asked.

In answer to your new question, pretty much every system of Karate EVER.


----------



## OldKarateGuy (Jul 21, 2013)

"...if the defensive, offensive and reactive use of the hip taught in TSD/SBD is inherent to TSD or developed by Master Hwang Kee?"

No, using the hips is pretty much present across martial arts. What does look different in the original TSD though, is that TSD practiced a hip rotation that always moved in the same direction as the technique. Much Okinawan and Japanese karate practices a reverse rotation, especially for front hand techniques. So, in TSD, if you take a step (with your left foot, for example)and then do high block/reverse punch, you rotate the hips counterclockwise with the high block, and finish square to the front. Your reverse punch then doesn't rotate much, since you're already square. The other way to do this combination would be to do a reverse rotation as you step, so you would drive your blocking (left shoulder) shoulder forward and finish the block with your body turned sideways. Not only is the target presented to an opponent smaller, but now you can unload the reverse punch with rip rotation. Arguably, both the reverse rotation and the follow-up punch in this method are stronger, plus you are better protected during the block because your finish with a smaller profile. I used to think this might have been a recent quirk, but watching the old black and white videos from Hwang Kee's Seoul doajng, you can clearly see the regular rotation. 
Here's an example of a TSD high block. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7_1Ix7mDCM
And a JKA high block/reverse punch. 



But I don't know if TSD is changing at all. This does go to your question about hip rotation though.


----------

